# Greensmaster with Verticut Reel



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

Does anyone have a greensmaster with verticut feel they want to get rid of or has anyone made the change to their mower. Just asking around before I jump into this transition on my gm1000. 
Thanks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Redtenchu bought mine. I think he is the only person I know of that has one.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I have no plans to sell mine at this time.

When/If I do sell the unit I'll post it on TLF first.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

BryanThigpen said:


> Does anyone have a greensmaster with verticut feel they want to get rid of or has anyone made the change to their mower. Just asking around before I jump into this transition on my gm1000.
> Thanks.


There is an Australian guy on YouTube that did a conversion series. I don't think it was on a Toro though. I will try to find the video when I get home from work.

If I remember correctly @SimonR has a converted verticutter and groomer unit too. Unfortunately he took down all of his YouTube videos of them.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Might be looking for these videos
He is now "guessing" sponsored by Bushranger Products

Part 1
https://youtu.be/sA0BqrKjbyo
Part 2
https://youtu.be/g8G1VoFlPsc
Part 3
https://youtu.be/aRIzIevspXE

Blade assembly 
https://youtu.be/hbUyi8x__T0


----------

